# Projects for the weekend 2/16-17



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I know I can tell DH, but when I start talking about my decluttering/organizing plans for the house his eyes sort of glaze over, and I know he's not REALLY listening. Usually the one thing he DOES hear me say is one of the things I don't get to. So I get the "I thought you said you were going to do this..." What he missed was all the things I DID get done! LOL So I am going to post here, hoping for some accountability. After all, I'll have to come back and share if I accomplished anything, right?

I have some pretty lofty plans for this weekend, so I hope it's a fairly uninterrupted one!  
1) Make deposit for club, pay insurance and Inc. fees and bring books up to date
2) Clear drawer in personal filing cabinet and finish setting it up for 2008
3) Do a quick declutter of our dressers in hopes of finding homes for the clothes we DO wear! Then I can
4) Clear out baskets of laundry in utility room (mountains of clean, folded clothes in baskets, some of which are summer clothes :help: )
5) Catch up on the laundry, putting it away ASAP as much as possible this weekend. Have some bedding I need to wash, and don't get me started on the rugs!! : :nono: 

Anyway, those are my "Big Plans" for the upcoming weekend. Do any of you have great things you are aspiring to? Maybe if we "work together" we will all see some improvement!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I tried to get this going last week, but the only one posting was me! I have to do some cleaning of the really bad areas this weekend because they are bringing my new furnace on Wednesday (YEAH). No more black oily soot!! I work tonight, but I'm off Monday. Biggest thing on my list is to finish getting the greenhouse cleaned out and started up. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Lickcreek* - your DH sounds like mine, LOL! Whenever I say the word "cleaning", I think everything after that is "blah, blah, blah" in his mind. Still cute, nonetheless. 
*Pinemead* - Congrats on the new furnace. No soot is good soot! 

Well, we did stack and bring a whole lotta wood into the house. Mostly everything here is frozen, either to the ground or to itself. Uck. But I did manage to vacuum the whole house, mop the kitchen floors, and scrub the downstairs potty. I'm working tomorrow, but off on Monday, too! I'd like to do more work in the "office" bedroom, now that file-o-rama is done. DH has to move a bulletin board and mount it on the wall, and we have a bunch of framed photos we'd like to hang in there as well. Maybe I will pick up some shelving stuff and persuade him to put a few up.. hmmm...

I'll keep y'all updated!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Haven't gotten much done this weekend. My heart's just not in it because of all the stuff going on at work. I'm going to try to get some done in the greenhouse today since I'm off.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pinemead* - I've been keeping up a little with your postings about work. I'm sorry things are rough right now. I'm actually leaving my job in a week  as well, for sort of similar reasons. Nothing like the feeling of being forced out of a job.:stars: I hope you enjoy your greenhouse day, though! 

I'd like to finish up the spare bedroom closet organizing, and since DH is at work, I have to put off the office shelving project. Eh. The weather here is miserable, but a little warm-ish, so indoors is the place to be!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thanks, Murron. It doens't look like I'm going to get out there today. I'm just not into doing much of anything today. I've been dealing with the Project Manager's emails all weekend and I'm just bummed. I try not to complain on here, but this is a serious situation for me. Plus, I'm not sleeping. It will all pass eventually. Best to you..


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

*Pinemead*, hope you don't mind my "stealing" your posting idea. I saw your post from the week before, but not until the weekend was over. I thought it would be great if we could all work together. I'm so sorry to hear you are having work problems. While I'm not sure where your posts are that explain, so I don't know what is really happening, please know that I am thinking of you.!!

*Murron*, hope you were able to get to that spare bedroom closet!

Now, for my sad report on what I accomplished this weekend:

1) Make deposit for club, pay insurance and Inc. fees and bring books up to date ~ Made the deposit, brought books up to date. Couldn't do Inc. Fees, because paperwork needs to be printed out, and I have NO black ink for printer!!
2) Clear drawer in personal filing cabinet and finish setting it up for 2008 ~ never got to this 
3) Do a quick declutter of our dressers in hopes of finding homes for the clothes we DO wear! ~ Cleared MY dresser, but not DHs
Then I can
4) Clear out baskets of laundry in utility room (mountains of clean, folded clothes in baskets, some of which are summer clothes ) ~ Sorted 3 of the 4 baskets from utility room, but they are still in the middle of the livingroom!
5) Catch up on the laundry, putting it away ASAP as much as possible this weekend. Have some bedding I need to wash, and don't get me started on the rugs!! : Did manage to get most all of the everyday laundry done and folded - and sorted TO be put away, but still in a basket :shrug: AND got the bedding washed that I wanted and back on the bed 

So, I guess I didn't get far, but I was interrupted a bit making calls regarding a DF who passed away Thursday, calls from my mom, who's aunt passed away Sat AM (both funerals will be Tues in different towns!) A DF stopped by for a few hours Sat afternoon, and Sunday DD got sick in town (luckily DS was in town) and ended up taking her to ER to be checked out. We took clothes in to her so she could stay with DH's aunt in town and sleep in something other than her work clothes. So all considered, I guess I was doing well to accomplish anything on that list!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Wow, Lickcreek, you've had a really bad week, but you got a lot more done than I did. On top of everything else, I have a FLAT TIRE. I have to get it fixed somehow so I can get to work on time tomorrow, the Wicked Witch, you know. I've been and still am dealing with cob webs today - big black ones from the soot, but that's about all I've done except work email. Thanks for your kind post. I'm thinking of you as well.

It looks like it's going to pour - the sky got really black in the last half hour. I just want to go to bed. I'll get better and not post such down things, I promise.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pinemead* - (Since this is the cleaning forum!) Sometimes "cleaning" the soul and venting also helps, too! I think that most everyone here is supporting you, and is right there with you, okay?  Forgive me for sounding completely out to lunch here, but...I have noticed that the clearing and cleaning out of the old clutter and stuff often does open up the soul and spirit to new changes. Maybe it's some cosmic thing, but the home has an enormous power in our lives, you know? (Ever watch Clean Sweep or Mission Organization shows like that?) The past few months here (as I've posted!) have been filled with cleaning, purging, and simplifying, which has (maybe?) helped to propel me further into some life changing career decisions. I guess I just can't help but think that it's all somehow related, you know? 

And sometimes doing nothing is what you need to do...... I'm back to the babysteps this week, too, because of the stress at work. I'm setting the 15 minute timer (per suggestion of *manygoatsnmore*), and doing what I can. Plus, it's getting close to that time of the month, and well, I guess enough said about that!  It's still overwhelming, (thanks for asking, *lickcreek*, though! lol!) and I didn't get the closet anywhere near looked at today, but there is always tomorrow. Go easy on yourself, girl!


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

Thank you, Murron! It's back to work today. Not looking forward to it. I totally agree that purging stuff helps the soul. This too will pass, but I need to get my energy back. Anyway, I did get all the cobwebs, laundry, and some trash out. This morning I have to deal with the flat tire, which will make me late for work. Oh, well. I really don't have to worry too much about getting fired! Better days are ahead, I know. I'd like to take a back hoe to this house though! Have a good week.


----------

